# Checking Oil Question?



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a 2015 Ariens Deluxe 24" with the 254cc engine. I have read and heard two different ways to check the oil level in the Arienx AX LCT engines. 
First Method: Some say to pull the dipstick, wipe it off and just put it back in letting it rest on top of the fill spout.

Second Method: Quote from Ariens AX Snow Manual

ENGINE OIL LEVEL CHECK
Check the engine oil level with the engine stopped and with the engine in a level position.
1. Remove either side mounted filler cap dipstick or high oil fill dipstick and wipe it clean.
2. Insert the dipstick into the filler neck and turn clockwise until fully seated. Then remove the dipstick by turning it counter-clockwise.
Check the oil level shown on the dipstick (179/208/254cc only).
3. Securely screw in the filler cap/dipstick. Running the engine with a low oil level can cause engine damage. Always check the
engine oil before start up.

So should it be resting on top of the fill tube, or fully seated?

Thanks & Confused :smiley-confused009:


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Do what the Arien's manual says. 

I have always seated it to get the proper level. Whether it was a car PS pump or small engine. Never had an issue.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Seated.

FWIW, I removed the plug off the low port on the block and just used that as the old tried and true way. Much easier IMO as well. It's fill when the oil is right onto of the threads....aka, before it's about to overflow.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If the manual says screwed in, screwed in. Truthfully, the difference in the reading is insignificant. MH


----------



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, and I had planned on following the manual. I do believe the difference in it being tight and resting could matter. If you look at how close the 2 holes on the dipstick, it wouldn't take much.

Again thanks for the replies, I was unsure where all of the misinformation comes from.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

My Briggs and Stratton engine specifies SCREW IN the dipstick to get an accurate reading. Kind of a pain, but that's what I do. The difference between screwed in and not screwed in would be at least 1/2 inch on the level, so if you were to check with the stick not bottomed, and fill based on that, them you would be overfilled by the length of the threads.

Kohler Courage lawn mower engines specify DO NOT screw in the dipstick, just remove, wipe it down, then reinsert and check Level. 

Last tecunseh I had, the dipstick was a twist/lock design, so it was no brainer.

Yours is an LCT, and the manual says screw it in, I would screw it in.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*Dipstick*

Yup, 

I know what you mean--you mileage may vary. The Briggs and Tecumseh motors are usually checked while screwed all the way in. 

On some Asian motors, you pull the dipstick out, wipe it, and rest it on the top of the opening (like the Subaru on our Cyclone Leaf Rake) where you rest it at the top to gauge the oil level.

At the end of the day, it is whatever you are told in the owner's manual as the mfg. designs it to their standards. 

QR


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Smitty4ut said:


> Again thanks for the replies, I was unsure where all of the misinformation comes from.


It's likely from folks who haven't read their manual or all the engines they have had so far are one way so they think all are the same. :icon_whistling:


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

I wish briggs had it where you didn't have to screw it down to get a good reading. seems to me turning the thing makes it harder to read on an already hard to see yellow dipstick.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You can always spray paint the end of that dip stick white.. make it easier to see.. Just a thought.


----------



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it's funny, that something so simple can be made so complicated. If the engineers who design some of these things would just actually check the oil themselves a lot of things would be found. They would see for themselves that you can't hardly see the oil on the dipstick when its new. I remembering having a Chevy Astro van. The parking break was a foot pedal that was over top of where the fender well hump was. You had to bring you foot up so high to be able to push the pedal down. I remember thinking that a lot of older people would not be able to raise their leg high enough to push the pedal. I also remember being in the van and thinking what engineer thought this was a good idea!


----------

